# Brute vs tyrex belts



## lohnes650i (Jan 29, 2013)

What's the difference between the two belts? And are they compatible. I've heard of some using the tyrex belt on their brutes.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

They are slightly wider but also slightly longer then the Brute OE belt. But the contact belt angle is the same so they can be used on Brute clutches. VFJ has been using and recommending them for the Brute for years. My next one will be the Teryx belt. You may have to adjust the deflection but its the same as the OE belt.


----------



## lohnes650i (Jan 29, 2013)

If it's VFJ approved it must be worth while. Thanks for the input.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

/Brute650i/ said:


> If it's VFJ approved it must be worth while. Thanks for the input.


That's what I'm think'n.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

good to know.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I have had mine on for awhile now ,and its awesome. Get it, you wont be disappointed 



-Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk-


----------

